# Attendance at local 3d shoots



## Stinger16s (Aug 25, 2011)

I Have been out of 3d for about 10 years and as of this week will be rejoining the ranks,The biggest problem I see is advertising. I am sure there are 3d shoots all around but I seem to have trouble finding out about all of the clubs and shoots in SC.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I would say advertising and variety...I've been a member of our club for about 3 yrs, but see the same people day in and day out at the club. I have brought in 3 new shooters the last 6 months that have remained but not nearly enough to sustain healthy membership.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll echo advertising with a slightly different spin. How many of the clubs gripe about attendance but won't participate in sites like 3dshoots.com? I travel for work a lot and sites like that and lmariana in PA this year were my sole source for information. The more complete the information, right down to the directions to the range, etc the better.
I know Oklahoma ASA has a very nice site and of course they are only tracking the ASA sanctioned events but it would be a great model for all ranges to be able to participate in.

Also, just my opinion, but Rinehart targets are sure to shy away most serious shooters.....almost as badly as shot out targets.


----------



## Bullseye_62 (Oct 23, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Also, just my opinion, but Rinehart targets are sure to shy away most serious shooters.....almost as badly as shot out targets.


Why would rinehart targets scare away the serious guys?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

LarryFarnsworth said:


> Does any one on here have any suggestions that i can pass along to the Archery clubs in our state (SC) to help increase attendance at our shoots.
> 
> Larry Farnsworth
> ASA State Federation Director


Start a dialogue with Mike Smith(Tallcat), Texas ASA Federation Director...take good notes. Then follow them to the letter.

Might even be worth a trip out to Texas next year, see how we do things out here, has been successful and grown exponentially every year since 2006.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Bullseye_62 said:


> Why would rinehart targets scare away the serious guys?


Because they don't shoot them in the national tournaments. Judging on them is different, shot placement is different. It can have some ill effects on your game.


----------



## 2rjs (Nov 18, 2008)

LarryFarnsworth said:


> Does any one on here have any suggestions that i can pass along to the Archery clubs in our state (SC) to help increase attendance at our shoots.
> 
> Larry Farnsworth
> ASA State Federation Director


Here is a couple of things I think would help


1) Help out the families! Most local clubs here let cubs shoot for free. One organization (Mountain Empire circuit) takes it a step 
further and puts a cap on what a family will pay. This encourages whole families to shoot. I know a lot of single guys may complain about this this but encouraging kids to shoot will help ensure there are paying shooters for the future.

2) Give clear directions to the shoot

3) Be prompt about posting scores. Nobody wants to shoot at a place when the never know how they do there. If the club does not have a website make sure there is a place where people can find scores.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Make the club grounds inviting and offer concessions. 
People may say they don't care about awards but they do like to be able to possibly win something, even if it is a free shoot. 

Try to partner up with a local archery shop ask if you can put flyers in the shop.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

There's a lot of great advice already posted. To add the reason Rhineharts drive shooters away is because the National shoots use Mckinzie. People want to shoot local the same targets they shoot nationally. Also some other good ways to help boost attendance would be to partner with other clubs in a given area. Coordinate with them so that you're not scheduling shoots on the same weekend. Maybe try to create a mini tournament trail between the clubs with shooters earning points to become an areas SOY. Also do as much as you can to make the shoots family friendly. Insure that the trails are well marked and easy to walk for everyone, from children to the elderly. And don't overly complicate the Target layouts...sure people like a challenge but if you want to increase new shooters you can't drive them away. Overly challenging course can and will do that.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

2nd to making sure your not scheduled the same as other local clubs.

Attendence is dying out around here. OUr club is closing it's doors after our last shoot in Sept. Not enough people coming anymore. I remember when a good weekend meant you had 100+ shooters, now if we hit 70 we have to change our pants.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LarryFarnsworth said:


> Does any one on here have any suggestions that i can pass along to the Archery clubs in our state (SC) to help increase attendance at our shoots.
> 
> Larry Farnsworth
> ASA State Federation Director


Oklahoma/Texas had another good year. Many Okies know to look here and at there websight. I think getting the info on as many forums really helps and maybe post a few pictures. I usually post pictures from are shoots and it gets folks interested. Make sure flyers go out to the archery shops. I do feel with the economy it not going to continue. I dont see it getting much better. With Classic in Alabama should motivate a few more. I make sure all tournaments in my state get posted here in regional shoots area.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Larry, I hope you're just asking about clubs and their club events, not ASA events as they are two different animals.

Good advice so far - advertising on websites all over, post schedules everywhere - grocery and department stores as well as sporting good stores. Newspaper sometimes have Event calanders for churches and whatever and is not limited - our local paper and another 30 miles from us put this out for free. Our club went together with another to get out schedules - we mailed theirs with ours to our members and they mailed ours with theirs to their members -so some 270 people had two schedules mailed to them.

I could elaborate on some topics if you want - Sec/Trea of club for 9 years. PM me. Last year our club averaged 142.22 shooters per event (included one ASA Qualifier and ASA State Championship). Just this past weekend we drew in 170 shooters. 

Rinehart targets. There's is nothing wrong with using these targets. It's just a hand full of cry baby ASA shooters want McKenzies and that's the honest to God truth. Who do want to satisfy, 10 ASA member or 100 local shooters? You want the club to survive then let them use the target that they want. Until McKenzie does a complete cost run Rinehart is the money saving target.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Rinehart targets. There's is nothing wrong with using these targets. It's just a hand full of cry baby ASA shooters want McKenzies and that's the honest to God truth. Who do want to satisfy, 10 ASA member or 100 local shooters? You want the club to survive then let them use the target that they want. Until McKenzie does a complete cost run Rinehart is the money saving target.


You had me up to that point. Why single out ASA shooters? Do you think serious IBO shooters want to shoot them?

I agree that you want to cater to the local shooter if they are your bread and butter (most of the time this is the case) but since you are located in IL, I know you have proximity to a lot of ASA and IBO shooters.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

SonnyT,
say what you want but the reinhart/mckenzie deal is for real, I have been involved with this, the targets are different, you judge them diff and shoot at them diff. sometimes it may sound like someone is crying however they are telling you the way that it is, ASA shooters are going to shoot mckenzie targets if they want to be competitive


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I rub a course here in Northern Kentucky and have had shooters not shoot my course because I have 5 Rineharts mixed in with 25 mckenzies. It sucks for me but all I can do is try and get more mckenzies to fill out the rest of my course.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Do away with Rinehart and most of all have good food and pleasant atmosphere (family friendly)


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Looking in from the outside, I am amazed to see the comments about targets. I will admit that the whole game over here is smaller and probably a lot less professional, but when it comes to 3D's, we get what we are given on a shoot and it has never occurred to me to even ask what make the targets are. We have the makes you guys know, but also European manufacturers like Eleven, who make some of the strangest beast on the circuit. It all adds to the fun.

How do you get more shooters? Make the whole event family friendly, plus as I suggested elsewhere, what about a 'bring a buddy' campaign, especially in areas high in hunters but low on attendances.

Here a link to a recent local shoot in Devon (England): http://www.harrisonimages.co.uk/toads0811/Toadsaug11/content/index.html

This is pretty typical for one of our shoots.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I am President of our local club and I have been trying to increase our attendance. I can tell you for a fact that we have more shooters from out of town come to our club now than in years past because we advertise on FB, we have purchased and try to make sure we use McKenzie targets as most shooters prefer to shoot what they will see in big events like ASA or IBO (although we still have some reineharts we are trying to rotate out) and we use our website to list our shoots. We offer both trophies and a money class for those that want it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> You had me up to that point. Why single out ASA shooters? Do you think serious IBO shooters want to shoot them?
> 
> I agree that you want to cater to the local shooter if they are your bread and butter (most of the time this is the case) but since you are located in IL, I know you have proximity to a lot of ASA and IBO shooters.





3Dblackncamo said:


> SonnyT,
> say what you want but the reinhart/mckenzie deal is for real, I have been involved with this, the targets are different, you judge them diff and shoot at them diff. sometimes it may sound like someone is crying however they are telling you the way that it is, ASA shooters are going to shoot mckenzie targets if they want to be competitive


Read my reply again. I went with the club deciding the target brand. And I can say ASA cry babies just for the fact they want McKenzie targets over Rinehart or any other target for that matter. A club must go with the money maker target. If that be just plain dollars and cents or choice of target that draws the most shooters. As I noted we had 170 shooters this past weekend and I seriously doubt there was 10 ASA members there, counting me. I am a ASA member. And I really don't even know one IBO member. I can go to any other number of clubs in my area (19 clubs and indoor ranges within 1 hour's drive) and the percentage of ASA shooters will be approx. the same. I would also note we have only two ASA shooters that have "cried" for us to purchase McKenzie targets. We have 95 Rinehart targets and no other brand. Beings I held the position of Sec/Trea for 9 years I know what saved our club and made our club money target wise, Rineharts. Don't think we don't watch. If and when shooters in our area lean towards McKenzies we are in the position to purchase McKenzies.

We have hosted 3 ASA Qualifiers and one ASA State Championship and with all Rinehart targets. As Sec/Trea during these events I did not hear one complaint at the shoot itself and in fact our club was commended by ASA shooters. The one complaint in hiding came in the ASA forums and this was put in question of the rule of McKenzie targets being required for the State Championship. Well, evidently we were the only club to apply and we got it. If the then State Director had refused our application through targets I would have accepted the refusal.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Around here there are people that try to avoid shoots that use McKenzie targets because they don't like pulling their arrows from them. Keep in mind that we're 12 hours from the closest ASA or IBO major.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Most shooters could care less about what targets they shoot (Rinehart or McKenzie) but there are those that come to the local shoots (around here anyway) that are big into the ASA and they WANT to see McKenzie targets since those are the ones that shoot and the major ASA's. This helps them learn the targets and how to judge them better. These types of shooters are enough that if you place all Rineharts they probably won't come and you just knocked you're addtendance down several shooters.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Larry, I hope you're just asking about clubs and their club events, not ASA events as they are two different animals.
> 
> Good advice so far - advertising on websites all over, post schedules everywhere - grocery and department stores as well as sporting good stores. Newspaper sometimes have Event calanders for churches and whatever and is not limited - our local paper and another 30 miles from us put this out for free. Our club went together with another to get out schedules - we mailed theirs with ours to our members and they mailed ours with theirs to their members -so some 270 people had two schedules mailed to them.
> 
> ...


If you are ave. 142.22 shooters per shoot you should be able to make it with anykind of target.
your average joe doesn't care if they are Reinharts or McKenzies. Try making it when only 30 show up. Scheduling has alot to do with it I would shoot close to home rather than drive any distance even across town.
I know I do not shoot anyplace that uses Reinharts till after the competition year is over.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think scheduling is a big part of it. Here in SE SD, NW IA, and NE NE, there are weekends that there are 4 and 5 shoots going on within 100 miles of each other, and then the next weekend there are no shoots at all. I will shoot two or maybe three shoots a weekend, but normally two a weekend is all.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

SonnyT,
you say you are an asa member, but you want to single some of us out as ASA cry babies. When is the last ASA you shot, shooters who are competitive will skip clubs that shoot reinhart targets, have you looked at the diff. in size of the 10/12 ring, the 10 ring is 1 1/2 inches smaller than on a reinhart target, this is making it harder to stay in the ten ring on a mckenzie. I have nothing against reinhart targets and I understand alot of clubs cant afford to buy new targets and in tennessee try to host a state with reinhart targets, It wont happen! Bowhunters, weekend warriors and shooters in general dont care what target you put out they will shoot it, but as I have already said if you plan to shoot asa then go shoot reinharts and see how well your scores are, you might just be crying yourself


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Supermag1 said:


> Around here there are people that try to avoid shoots that use McKenzie targets because they don't like pulling their arrows from them. Keep in mind that we're 12 hours from the closest ASA or IBO major.


Your also not up to date on the targets. They have changed a lot


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> SonnyT,
> you say you are an asa member, but you want to single some of us out as ASA cry babies.


Pretty plain and simple. One of the first things that pop up over 3Ds in here is someone wanting McKenzie targets. You want the club to do good then you support the target that helps the club, not selfish concerns of a few ASA members. If that club does have support of McKenzie targets, then so be it.




3Dblackncamo said:


> When is the last ASA you shot, shooters who are competitive will skip clubs that shoot reinhart targets, have you looked at the diff. in size of the 10/12 ring, the 10 ring is 1 1/2 inches smaller than on a reinhart target, this is making it harder to stay in the ten ring on a mckenzie.


If saying I don't shoot ASA events, then you're wrong. No, I do not shoot the national circuit per sa. I've shot one national and several state qualifiers and championships. At the shop I work I hosted the only state DAIR qualifier that was recorded. The second qualifier was agreed not to record because of the lack of contestants. Along with being a ASA member I helped the ASA gain some half dozen clubs and am working with a couple more clubs go ASA and try to get ASA clubs to host State ASA events. Right now, for next year, I have volunteered to help ASA clubs if they will host ASA events. 





3Dblackncamo said:


> I have nothing against reinhart targets and I understand alot of clubs cant afford to buy new targets and in tennessee try to host a state with reinhart targets, It wont happen! Bowhunters, weekend warriors and shooters in general dont care what target you put out they will shoot it, but as I have already said if you plan to shoot asa then go shoot reinharts and see how well your scores are, you might just be crying yourself


I do shoot Rinehart targets through a lot of clubs. The one national I shot I was obligated to shoot with a bow with two weeks of handling and contending with a too long of draw length that couldn't be corrected and best speed was 261 fps. My first national, 261 fps and I finished somewhere in the middle of the pack - I did not feel bad. Our state championship this year; I finished 3rd in a class of 4, big deal. The things were, I shot the second day in pouring down rain and so dark I couldn't hardly see target not alone the point zones - binoculars were useless. And then I shot the first shot throughout the entire event as I had only Traditional shooters in my group - Good, bad or indifferent it's nice to have a spotter shot on the target. The rain or whatever my eyes burned something awful during the last course. For those conditions I thought I did damn well.....


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shoot 6 out of 7 nationals


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Boy I don't want to get involved with this one !! We have had both, and know which one holds up better for the club who has to purchase, maintain, and set the targets !!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Most shoots can do well with any targets. Biggest turnouts here are not always ASA events. 

Club members often make the attendance.
DB


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Attendence around here is stable, to the fact that there isnt much. I shot a local 3d here back in the day when it first started, like 81-82 ish, the range that i live by now is the same range, the targets are in the same places they were 30 years ago...

I like a bit of diversity, but i really cant complain. I dont set it up or tear it down, and i appreciate those that do. Someday when life allows me the benefit of helping out, i may, but until then i can only offer opinions. Move targets and stakes as the range allows.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

It is a tough situation to get shooters to come out. I just closed my range here in eastern Kentucky for lack of shooters. I had all Mackenzie targets for all the local ASA shooters to practice on, had a good clean semi-tough range, but competitive, good level walking trails to shoot from, give money prizes, advertised in local paper, radio, flyers, and word of mouth. Range fees were $10 for a practice round and $15 for a 30 target shoot which I thought was pretty fair. I did everything short of begging and still had to close up. Everything was done in a honest and fair way to all participants. I was very disappointed to say the least, but that's the way it is sometimes. I wish the best to all ranges to help support the future of our sport.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Around my area of Western Mass,Southern Vermont and New Hampshire many people look on sites like Bowsite.com and 3D Shoots.com for club listings,directions and point of contact info. Clubs in my area buy targets based off what the club can afford, much of the targets are Reinhart.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

After 5 years of 3-d:

1. Make the bowhunter distances easy and the open class slightly harder. Make the pro class stinking hard.

2. The elder members need to all shoot with new groups of guys that show up and make them feel good about the experience, show them around, teach them the ins and outs instead of shooting with the same friends every week in the same staff shooter shirts. 

3. Leader board, a simple white board that showed the highest score turned in for each class would be cool and easy. Use dry erase markers.

4. Find the guys who show up by them selves and invite them to a shoot next week somewhere else and shoot with them. Lots of guys show up and have no friends or people that show interest in them but we look down on them when we see them out on the course by their self and think they are cheating or something. You never know they may own land next to lee and tiffany.

My observations over the last few years are mostly based on the clicky nature of people the same people talk and shoot with the same people and never venture out and help out the new people who show up. It is really obvious when 5 guys with the same staff shirts are in groups all around the course.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Our attendance has been up this year.

Key factors, IMO.

Join a circuit with a championship at the end. You will have 4 or 5 clubs pooling their shooters together and you wont schedule on top of each other.

McKenzie targets is a must

Post scores promptly

Have friendly range personel

Give families a break on price.

Change it put a bunch

Keep targets in good condition.

Food is nice too.


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

Here in Western Wisconsin we don't have ASA OR IBO shoots and after reading this thread I hope we never do.There are about 6 clubs within a 50 mile radius and we do try to work together by not scheduling on top of each other. I think most of us shoot for the love of archery and to tuneup for those big bucks that run our woods.The things I find important are feeling safe and a good setup. A good pair of binoculars will tell me were whatever brand of target needs to be scored.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Padgett said:


> My observations over the last few years are mostly based on the clicky nature of people the same people talk and shoot with the same people and never venture out and help out the new people who show up.


That's a really good point.

I recently returned to competition after a work enforced break of a couple of years. The first shoot I attended I had agreed to meet up with a buddy, but I also bumped into quite a few folk I knew. The second shoot, which was not well attended (more's the pity), I was completely ignored until I arrived at my start peg (shotgun start) and the rest of my group.

I am not bothered by this, as I'm an experienced archer who just didn't happen to know anyone at that shoot. But if I had been a new archer, I would not have got a good impression of that club.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Our attendance has been up this year.
> 
> Key factors, IMO.
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above. Although we never made it to Sage Creek this year due to an ongoing building project, we did get to shoot some on the circuit and we really enjoy it. The people we have met and become friends with are great and I think you guys do an awesome job, just wish the drive wasn't quite so long!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ksp2089 said:


> I agree with all the above. Although we never made it to Sage Creek this year due to an ongoing building project, we did get to shoot some on the circuit and we really enjoy it. The people we have met and become friends with are great and I think you guys do an awesome job, just wish the drive wasn't quite so long!


Hope to see you and yours next year. And, at some national ASA events as well. I heard you guys were in KY while my crew was there. :thumb:

I can't believe you guys didn't shoot the easiest course on the circuit. :becky:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

ksp2089 said:


> I agree with all the above. Although we never made it to Sage Creek this year due to an ongoing building project, we did get to shoot some on the circuit and we really enjoy it. The people we have met and become friends with are great and I think you guys do an awesome job, just wish the drive wasn't quite so long!


We too missed a trip to Sage's this year and I hate that. He sets a very challenging and fun course. Got caught in one of the worst rain storms I've ever been in down at his course some years back. I and my group were WET, made the 3 hour+ ride home a little longer.:wink:



sagecreek said:


> I can't believe you guys didn't shoot the easiest course on the circuit. :becky:


Not sure who's course your talking about cause I know it not yours that is the easiest!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd have to say the biggest un-taped group of archers in this state are the bowhunters. So many you talk to have no idea what a 3-D shoot is all about.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

To a point i agree NP, but the whole mind set between a dedicated hunter and the rest of us who just love archery is waay different. Most of us on here just like to shoot, whatever and whenever its available. The guys who mostly only hunt feel theres no reason to shoot all year when they can pick up their bow a week before season, go out and shoot an arrow into the target and call it good enough. Now im not sayin anyone here is like that but remember, although this is the largest archery site on the web, we are but a small percentage of the overall total of archers worldwide. 

If there was a way to motivate the hunters, maybe one of the prizes for a SoY contest would be a guided hunt or some sort. A little sugar to get the guys that want to hunt a reason to try to shoot more target archery? I dont know the magic answer. Id love to see more interested in it, but in this day and age i guess you have to sweeten the pot to get more people there. Seems not many are willing to do something unless they are gettin payed back for the effort, even tho i shoot for fun mostly :wink:


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Our attendance has been up this year.
> 
> Key factors, IMO.
> 
> ...


 Hear,Hear! I couldn't have said it better. Check out shootarchery.com which is our local website for schedules,scores and so on. Just kind of a model to look at for starting your own similar site if you don't have one. All of the shooters in our area rely on this site to keep up with what's going on. That area is N.E. TN.,S.W. VA., N.W. N.C. . 
I'll shoot whatever targets are there but i prefer McKenzies. Whaaaaahhhhh.......Guess i'm an A.S.A. Crybaby! LMAO


----------

